# can one apply paint over a pastel painting?



## eliot

How can you apply paint over parts of a pastel painting? Is it done at all. or will the result just be a mess?


----------



## Blunder

Sure you can. Experiment before you try it with something you truly value. Sticking with oil paint and oil pastels will yield the best results, and play around with turpentine for blending, but there should be no reason not to explore the possibilities.


----------

